# Impossible de restaurer le iPod



## g0ldstein (22 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour!
J'ai un drôle de problème avec mon iPod Nano (4ieme génération je crois, celle qui est carrée, pas la dernière)

Quand je le branche dans iTunes, iTunes me dit qu'il veut restaurer le iPod, je fais OK, il restaure le iPod mais tout de suite après il me demande à nouveau de restaurer le iPod. 

Impossible d'ouvrir ou de réinitialiser le iPod (touche menu + touche centre), je crois que la pile est épuisée car j'ai réussi à voir cette mention 1 fois (depuis, plus de signe de vie).

Actuellement, j'ai donc branché le iPod dans une prise murale pour essayer de le charger mais il ne semble pas charger. Le brancher dans l'ordinateur ne donnait aucun résultat. Ma pile serait-elle morte?

Merci


----------



## g0ldstein (23 Septembre 2010)

voici un screenshot du message que je reçois sans arrêt dans iTunes

je précise que ce trouble coïncide assez bien avec la mise à jour de itunes


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Septembre 2010)

Si ce trouble coïncide avec la MàJ d'iTunes, as-tu pensé à réinstaller iTunes ? 
C'est peut être iTunes qui a un problème et non ton iPod ^^

Pour en être sur, branche ton iPod nano sur un autre ordi ayant iTunes dessus, comme ça tu seras fixer =)


----------



## g0ldstein (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Oui j'avais essayé, sur un autre ordinateur avec la dernière version de iTunes également, et le même problème arrive. D'ailleurs, impossible de ramener mon iPod à la vie même en le brnachant dans la prise murale. Je crois qu'il a terminé sa courte vie! ça me prend un iPhone maintenant ... !!


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Septembre 2010)

Paix à son âme 

Oui, rien ne vaut un iPhone ! Profites en bien.


----------



## g0ldstein (24 Septembre 2010)

quelle chance, le soir même le magasin m'appelle pour me dire qu'il y a un iphone pour moi, ça tombe à point ^^

Je sais pas si c'est comme ça en France mais ici au Québec, c'est très dur avoir un iPhone on est sur des listes d'attente qui ne finissent plus genre 3 mois!

Merci pour tout


----------

